# Today I learned....



## Diwundrin (Nov 12, 2013)

A thread for posting our small surprise discoveries.

Today I learned that Blueberries are only blue on the outside.

Yes folks, first blueberry I've ever eaten that didn't come precooked in a muffin. 

I bought a punnet for 2 bucks in an Indian dress shop in Woopi last Friday.  They must be related to the ones who own the massive Blueberry farm in the hills behind here and hooked some to sell in the shop.   They had a box of cheap bananas too, love the retail system in Woopi.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 12, 2013)

Now I'm feeling blue .....


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 12, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> I bought a punnet for 2 bucks in an Indian dress shop in Woopi last Friday.



Nominated for Sentence of the Week. 

Today I learned that cats cannot fly, no matter HOW large a balsa-wood wing you glue to their backs.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 12, 2013)

_Hey Phil they don't need balsa wings_


----------



## GDAD (Nov 12, 2013)

This is the best thing to do with Cats!:woohoo:


http://www.y8.com/games/cat_bowling


----------



## That Guy (Nov 12, 2013)

Today, I learned I never know what to expect on this forum . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2013)

That some baby carrots aren't really "baby" carrots, just large carrots that had imperfections and were cut into the shape of baby carrots.  http://www.carrotmuseum.co.uk/babycarrot.html


----------



## Sid (Nov 12, 2013)

Now what am I gonna do with all them baby carrot seeds I bought?


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 12, 2013)

:lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 12, 2013)

Today I learned.... 

That con-men hold conventions!  Now that's what I call gettin' your crime organized.

A spokesman from the Consumer Protection mob, (Australia)  doing his weekly report tells us that word got out that the doorknocking bogus 'tradies' who prey on the unwary and elderly to do dodgy overpriced jobs,  had booked a venue in Cessnock under the guise of a Christian group (apt perhaps, but no, I'm not joking.) 
 The investigators sprung them, got all their car regos and couldn't do much else as they weren't actually then breaking any laws.  Apparently they gather to sort out territories, tip off easy marks,  exchange new tricks, and generally have a good gloat.

Now though the Protection data base is better able to track them and warns us that there are teams working the Coffs Hbr region at present.
They need reports from 'victims' before they can act to catch these grubs in the act,  so any cold-call door knocks from tradesmen offering deals should be reported... but of course I've forgotten the Hotline number gave.   I'll try again to chase it up.  Sorry.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 13, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Today I learned....
> 
> That con-men hold conventions!
> [ Snip ]








         [h=2]Warsaw Climate Change Conference - November 2013[/h]


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 13, 2013)

Kapppowwww!   :lofl:


----------



## Pappy (Nov 13, 2013)

Today I learned, while riding my bike in a buggy place, to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 13, 2013)

Today, I learned that yesterday is just a good-bye and tomorrow is just a dream.


----------



## Sid (Nov 13, 2013)

Is it me or does that guy in the back look like Hitler?




dbeyat45 said:


> [h=2]Warsaw Climate Change Conference - November 2013[/h]


----------



## Sid (Nov 13, 2013)

Some of you guys just learning stuff you shoulda known a long time ago


----------



## Anne (Nov 13, 2013)

Today I learned this forum has a lot of people who have a wacky sense of humor.  Awesome.  :applause2:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 13, 2013)

.....That Jilly thinks chocolate cake can be made with dates and avocados. :lofl:


If we ever have dinner together I think we'll eat out.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 13, 2013)

We do!  :lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sid said:


> Is it me or does that guy in the back look like Hitler?


Yes, I think it's Majid Hitler, the Indian delegate.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 13, 2013)

_That so called friends chat about your cooking behind your back_:lofl::lofl::wink:


----------



## Pappy (Nov 14, 2013)

Early this morning, as I got up to do a potty run, I learned where the bedpost is with my big toe. Geez that hurt.
However, after a few cusses and jumps up and down, the pain became almost bearable.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 14, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> A thread for posting our small surprise discoveries.
> 
> Today I learned that Blueberries are only blue on the outside.
> 
> ...



I never saw a fresh blueberry 'til after my children were born.  They don't grow in warm weather and this was a long time ago before expedient shipping was the thing.  My SIL who grew up in an entirely different climate, northern Ohio, says his g'mother had them growing in her back yard as a child.  They are so good for you, wish I liked them more.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 14, 2013)

It gets pretty warm here and the 'Blueberry Farm' is a huge producer of them.  It's only a few kilometres from here.

I found them disappointing, sort of a cross between a grape and a lychee but not as much flavour as either.  Seems to be the colour that is the attraction.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 14, 2013)

_Full of antioxidents apparently Di so keep eating them_


----------



## Anne (Nov 14, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> It gets pretty warm here and the 'Blueberry Farm' is a huge producer of them.  It's only a few kilometres from here.
> 
> I found them disappointing, sort of a cross between a grape and a lychee but not as much flavour as either.  Seems to be the colour that is the attraction.




What is a lychee???


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 14, 2013)

Here you go Anne










Lychee
The lychee is the sole member of the genus Litchi in the soapberry family, Sapindaceae. It is a tropical and subtropical fruit tree native to the Kwangtung and Fukien provinces of China, and now cultivated in many parts of the world. Wikipedia
Nutrition Facts
Lychee
Amount Per 100 grams
Calories 66
% Daily Value*
Total Fat 0.4 g	0%
Saturated fat 0.1 g	0%
Polyunsaturated fat 0.1 g	
Monounsaturated fat 0.1 g	
Cholesterol 0 mg	0%
Sodium 1 mg	0%
Potassium 171 mg	4%
Total Carbohydrate 17 g	5%
Dietary fiber 1.3 g	5%
Sugar 15 g	
Protein 0.8 g	1%
Vitamin A	0%	Vitamin C	119%
Calcium	0%	Iron	1%
Vitamin D	0%	Vitamin B-6	5%
Vitamin B-12	0%	Magnesium	2%
*Per cent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.


----------



## Anne (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks, Jillaroo!!  Are they yummy??   I was thinking of the Litchi - a cherry tomato that is loaded with thorns, and tastes bland with way too many seeds.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry about the lychees Anne, but you might have guessed it'd be something Chinese if I knew about it.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 14, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Full of antioxidents apparently Di so keep eating them_



Would  you happen to have a recipe that uses them Jilly...something aside from the usual ho-hum muffins....No avocados please!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 14, 2013)

I think lychee nuts were mentioned in the book, The Good Earth..seems to me I remember something about them turning a character's teeth brown that was fond of them.



Today at the airport I learned that if you have a ticket with one airline and get bumped to a different one for some reason, and you have paid baggage fees to the first airline, you will have to pay the fees again to the airline you got bumped to....then you get to haggle with the first airline to get your baggage fees back...what a swell system.


----------



## Anne (Nov 14, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Sorry about the lychees Anne, but you might have guessed it'd be something Chinese if I knew about it.




Well heck; I first thought it was a fruit like a raspberry or something......


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 14, 2013)

_Here you go OZ  there is a mix here for you_

http://allrecipes.com/howto/13-top-rated-blueberry-recipes/


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 14, 2013)

Bookmarked that Jilly, thanks.  Bit late for the last of my Blueberries, they're lookin' a bit sad now, but may get more so I'll know better what to do with them.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't mind Lychees but not a great fan, plenty of better stuff around.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 14, 2013)

_How did the vet visit go Di, any problems??_


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 14, 2013)

Nup, all went sweet tks Jilly.

Hey JILLY !!  did you see the Statins thread yet?  Prepare to celebrate girl!  You too OG, this'll set you dancin'.  

Today I learned that Chocolate is apparently as good, or better, than Statins in controlling blood pressure and cholesterol.


How warm and fuzzy does that make us feel huh??


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 14, 2013)

_I just knew there was a good reason i bought those two 350gm  blocks of cadburys chololate


 I have been refusing to take Statins for years, the Doctors always try to get me to but i know they are no good for me._


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 14, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> [ Snip ]
> Today I learned that Chocolate is apparently as good, or better, than Statins in controlling blood pressure and cholesterol.
> How warm and fuzzy does that make us feel huh??


Careful what you post here ..... Robyn occasionally reads over my shoulder and she doesn't need to hear any good news about chocolate.  More chocolate = Less red wine.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 14, 2013)

I think there may be a gender factor involved here DB,  Red Wine for the boys, Choccy for the girls.  There's some sacrifices you're just gonna have make in a marriage mate, sorry 'bout that, but there may need to be more Chateau de Chocolat included in the order.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Di ...... found it:
http://danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_851


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 15, 2013)

Cheaper, and probably more appreciated, if you just bought a carload of her favourite chocolate DB.  Would you like me to ask her what her preference is??  Just tryna help out.....


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 15, 2013)

Carload?  Queensland?  Almost Summer?

Another get out of jail card.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 15, 2013)

Told ya those Krugers were rubbish, get your air-con fixed!  :lofl:


----------



## Katybug (Nov 16, 2013)

I feel a little short changed in this sometimes, as people who love chocolate usually really love it.  It's one of their greatest pleasures.  Not being a fan of almost any kind of sweets, I'm missing out totally.  One of you can have extra for my part.  I have no hope in ever hearing anything salty, which I LOVE, is good for me!  That Red Wine for the boys sure sounds appealing, if they'll share with me.layful:


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 16, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Told ya those Krugers were rubbish, get your air-con fixed!  :lofl:



_Air conditioning , what's that???_


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 16, 2013)

Egg nishner:  A device to draw in the exhaust fumes and smell of the cattle truck ahead in the traffic, cool it, and circulate it evenly throughout the vehicle.


----------



## Lara (Jul 25, 2015)

Today I learned the difference between recur and reoccur. Why has it taken me 
all this time to learn that? It's crazy to learn these simple things at our age. 
According to grammarist.com: 

Something that *recurs *happens repeatedly, perhaps at regular intervals. Something that *reoccurs *happens again, but not necessarily repeatedly nor at regular intervals. For example, the sunrise recurs, and an unpredictable event that happens to occur more than once—such as an earthquake or a financial crisis—reoccurs.


----------



## jujube (Jul 25, 2015)

Today I learned that you will always get to the airport too early or too late; it is apparently impossible to get to the airport at exactly the right time.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 25, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Today I learned, while riding my bike in a buggy place, to keep my mouth shut.



Didn't you ever hear the old saw about how you tell a happy motorcyclist?  He's the one with bugs in his teeth.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 25, 2015)

jujube said:


> Today I learned that you will always get to the airport too early or too late; it is apparently impossible to get to the airport at exactly the right time.



I've noticed that, too.


----------

